# marquer (les esprits, le cinéma...)



## framboise

Hola,

en la frase siguiente: "La sortie de bourse a *marqué les esprits*"

agradecería vuestras sugerencias

"ha dejado huella"? me suena demasiado coloquial...

gracias de antemano!

Framboise


----------



## camilushka

Hola,
que tal "ha impactado" o "ha desconcertado"


----------



## Tina.Irun

A mí, "ha dejado huella" me parece bien.
Otras opciones :  ha dejado impronta. 
                        ha marcado  las mentalidades - lo más parecido
                        ha tenido una gran repercusión


----------



## framboise

Hola de nuevo,

gracias por vuestras propuestas!!!

Framboise


----------



## rightbabel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos:


Contesto: el texto habla de la vida un artista egipcio.

Frase: "L'artiste rêve de faire un drame marquant le cinema".

No sé cómo traducir el "marquant le cinema".  

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- ¿impresionar?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rightbabel

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> - ¿impresionar?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 

Gracias Cintia&Martine.

¿"un drama al que le impresiona el cine"? No me suena bien.

¿Alguién tiene más propuestas?

Gracias,

Rightbabel


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

No te suena bien porque tu frase es gramaticalmente incorrecta .

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*. Hablo de la frase español


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En definitiva, lo que quiere es impactar, dejar huella, llegar a ser una referencia, un mito en la historia del cine.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¿podría ser algo así como "un drama que impresione al mundo del cine" o quizá "un drama que deje huella en el (mundo del) cine"?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## rightbabel

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿podría ser algo así como "un drama que impresione al mundo del cine" o quizá "un drama que deje huella en el (mundo del) cine"?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

"Un drama que deje huella en el mundo del cine."

Perfecto. Me gusta.

Muchas gracias a todos porque no tenía ni idea de cómo traducirlo.


----------



## Maupassant

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos,

en la entrada de la Wikipedia sobre el "totalitarismo", leo este "marquer les esprits". 

"Le mot « totalitarisme », entré dans le langage courant, est bien souvent utilisé sans les précautions méthodologiques nécessaires. Ayant une connotation forte, faisant penser aux régimes hitlérien et stalinien, il jette le discrédit facilement et *marque les esprits*. Il peut donc servir d'arme de propagande contre l'ennemi."

¿Cómo traducirías "marque les esprits", como "marca los espíritus" (no me suena muy allá) o como "marca las mentalidades" o como me propongáis?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una primera propuesta:

- *...e impresiona las mentes*.


----------



## Maupassant

Gracias Víctor.

A la espera de si alguien dice algo más.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Impacta o hace impacto en las mentes.


----------



## Maupassant

Creo que me valen tanto la de Víctor como las de Gurb.

Como siempre, montones de gracias


----------



## Jo76

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour à tous,

Je dois traduire en espagnol un texte sur l'évolution de la croissance en France et il y a une expression que je n'arrive pas à retranscrire.

"La plupart des économistes tablaient sur une croissance autour de 1,5 % par rapport à 2009, année marquée par une récession historique de 2,5 %."
_
Je propose : "con respecto al año _2009 que fue afectado por una recesión ...".  

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## esteban

Bonjour,

Ta proposition "fue afectado" est tout à fait correcte dans ce contexte, mais en règle général je dirais que "marquer" est plus neutre que "afectar". On pourrait donc également envisager quelque chose comme : "con respecto al año 2009 que _se caracterizó _por una recesión...".


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Jo76

Gracias por tu respuesta Esteban.


----------



## AGirlInTheMoon

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Se utiliza el verbo "marcar" para esta expresion? No sé como se dice... Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí;* marcar las mentes.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Otra opción: marcar las mentalidades.

*** Merci Tina ! J'ai uni les deux fils.


----------



## AGirlInTheMoon

Muchas gracias GURB y Tina Iglesias. No estaba segura.


----------

